# How do you know if...



## rileylite (Mar 3, 2012)

...there's too much Essential Oil in a soap? 

I've always used brambleberry's fragrance calc, always double check my measurements, and always test thoroughly before letting anyone else use the soap, but it made me realize that I actually have no idea what would tip you off if there was too much. Would it just be irritation/burning/rash or something like that? What does it feel/look like when there's too much? What does it do to you?

I keep seeing all these people on recipes and tutorials just saying "keep adding until it smells good," it honestly scares me a bit when I buy soaps with EO made by others, so I'd love to know what some tell-tale signs of over-use may be. Since they are such powerful substances, I do seriously worry about how rubbing too much of it on my skin may affect my health.

Also, what's a good way to ask a seller how much EO they used without seeming like you're snooping or criticizing them? I always feel strange asking, I just assume they're going to think I'm trying to copy their recipe.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't use EOs in my soap, because like you said- they are powerful substances. I only use certain ones in certain applications, and only very sparingly at that because of their powerful medicinal effects. I cringe when I hear quotes such as what you mention as having read in some tutorials that say to just keep adding scent until it smells good.  :shock: I can see why you would be scared.

Hopefully someone who uses EOs in soap will chime in, but if I am not mistaken (and y'all feel free to correct me if I am), I think that most soapers use them at a rate of .5 oz ppo to 1 oz ppo.   


IrishLass


----------



## paillo (Mar 4, 2012)

rileylite said:
			
		

> ...there's too much Essential Oil in a soap?
> 
> I've always used brambleberry's fragrance calc, always double check my measurements, and always test thoroughly before letting anyone else use the soap, but it made me realize that I actually have no idea what would tip you off if there was too much. Would it just be irritation/burning/rash or something like that? What does it feel/look like when there's too much? What does it do to you?
> 
> ...



i would just say you have sensitivities and cannot tolerate more than certain percentages, so you would appreciate knowing the quantities.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 8, 2012)

Most of the medicinal or therapeutic affects of eos get killed by the lye monster. And since soap is a wash off product, a lot of the eo benefits go down the drain. 

That being said, I usually use about .5 oz per pound of oil in my recipes. This is for cp. Not sure what the ratio should be for mp.

Also, be sure to do your research on your oils before you use them. Some, like cinnamon or clove, can be sensitizing for some if you use too much. Also, there are oils like wintergreen that I wouldn't recommend using at all.

HTH


----------



## Healinya (Mar 8, 2012)

Some may not like me for saying this, but I think any EO is too much in soap.. It takes a LOT of plants to make an ounce of EO, and it breaks my heart to see all that life die just so the heart/quality of the plant can die in the lye process or get washed down the drain... ouch, but to each his own, I understand that. It just makes more sense to me to use it in topical applications only.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 8, 2012)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Some may not like me for saying this, but I think any EO is too much in soap.. It takes a LOT of plants to make an ounce of EO, and it breaks my heart to see all that life die just so the heart/quality of the plant can die in the lye process or get washed down the drain... ouch, but to each his own, I understand that. It just makes more sense to me to use it in topical applications only.



I feel much the same way. 


IrishLass


----------



## rileylite (Mar 11, 2012)

I primarily use citrus EOs since citrus fruits are far from rare and not as much substance is required to make a lot of oil. I always feel a little bad as well whenever I've used a lavender or something like that, knowing how much substance had to be used to get such a little bit!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Mar 11, 2012)

I use nothing but natural scents in my soaps.  Frankly I wouldn't muck about with it if my partner and wife (same gal  :wink: ) wasn't a certified aromatherapist.  I used nothing but FOs for years and I can tell you that the one issue not being raised here is the aromatheraputic value of EOs in soap.  There is just no comparison to the wholesome experience of breathing natural fragrances.  I applaud and agree with folks who call for awareness in terms of how oils are made and the environmental impact, but it is possible to have the best of both worlds there...you don't need to just shrug your shoulders and use synthetic fragraces.

So as far as your original question...it's complicated.  Let's take citrus for an example.  Some citrus oils can cause photosensitivity depending on how they are extracted (I love my wife).  That is one of the many reasons you will get a pretty low number for a general question like 'how much eo should I use".  In fact it varies by the type of oil.  I use some blends of citrus that can go as high as 10ml per pound and stay fragrant for over a year.  One thing to remember about natural oils, their aromatic potency will seem to get stronger after the soap has cooled thoroughly.  So the notion of adding until it smells right in terms of any EO is just asking for a rash, or worse.   It will take you several batches before you find the balance of potency and longevity that you are looking for.  By far the most important thing you can do is read up on the oils you use.

If I may suggest, a nice 10x or 15x orange will have a nice long lasting fresh smell, and is safe for the skin.  

Best of luck in your endeavors


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like to add one thing regarding environmental impact. While what has been said can hold true for oils such as florals, I feel that other eos don't. For example, citrus eos are made from the peels of citrus fruits. I doubt that waste would (or could) be used in any other way. Citrus eos take a castoff from the food industry and put it to use, which in my eyes is a pretty great use of resources. I also know that some woodsy scents, such as amyris, use wood shavings, chips, and scraps from construction and pencil making to make the eo. 

As long as you research your oils and know where they come from and how they're made, it's very possible to make sustainable choices. Most people do that with their carriers. Same can hold true of your scents.


----------



## jessirebq (Mar 17, 2012)

I am glad you asked this question.  I am just now starting or wanting to learn soap making and have been wondering why put any fragrance in at all?  

I also was wondering if I could boil my scents in the water such as rose petals, lavendar, vanilla beans, etc.  Would this give a nice scent or would it be a waste of time?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Mar 18, 2012)

If I use EOs in my soap I hot process the soap with a little sodium lactate to keep it pourable.  Once the now lye neutral soap cools in the pot I add my EOs, mix gently but well and pour into molds.  At least this way more of the scent sticks but I don't do more then 1/2oz PPO.  I also mostly use citrus EOs and I'm not looking to add any "benefits" to the soap.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Mar 19, 2012)

@ jessirebq:  You will find that using florals, or vanilla beans etc will make for a very mild to non-existent smell that will fade very quickly compared to EOs.


----------

